# Brushing your Cockapoo



## fancyface (Oct 27, 2009)

How often do you brush your Cockapoo and what type of brush/comb do you use? I'm not sure I am using the right brush for Cooper. I brush him 2 or 3 times a week. Is this enough? Thanks so much!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny hates to be brushed. Well actually, he doesn't mind his back being brushed. But it's very hard to get his legs or head/ears brushed because he tries to get the brush. We use one of those dog brushes with the bent wire teeth. Perhaps it hurts him? Does anyone use something else with success?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

wispa hates being brushed too, but i just keep going!! ive just brought a new brush that sounds like the 1 dave uses and a comb. i give wispa a toy to chew and i try to keep calm and it get better over time. wispa also hates having her fringe cut but i just keep on trying!!!!! oh what fun!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny has gotten better. Brushing his legs/paws is much easier. The only part he still doesn't like to be brushed is his chest area (which unfortunately is where most of the mats are). He's getting better though.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

I brush Ben everyday.
When he does not co operate I give him a chew or bone and then he settles with it and thats when I do areas he does not like to be brushed like his chest ,legs, rear end tail .........


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I brush Cocoa everyday also. We also give him a bath at least once a week. As for when we brush him, sometimes he is good, but then there are times when he doesn't want to be there at all. He's been getting better though. I brush him in the bathroom, so that he can't really get away & if he does, it's not too hard to catch him. Also, if any fur is left behind, it's only in the bathroom & not everywhere in the house!  He doesn't really like his paws or tail brushed, but like I said, he's been getting better  He somehow got a really big matted piece of fur behind his ear on his neck, but I don't know how, seeing he is brushed everyday  Yesterday me & my mom got it out, but it took some time!  I'm just glad we got it out! We have a brush that is supposed to be good for getting the undercoat & we have a metal comb. When I am done brushing him, I give him a doggy breath mint. It works out good, because he loves them!! So I guess it's a 2 for 1 deal, huh?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shy'lo is kept in a short body clip, and her legs/head/tail are brushed out weekly. She literally never mats and grows slow though, so she's a pretty bad dog to go by.


This is a good comb to use for maintenance. It'll one of the best for getting to the skin were most mats are.
http://www.petworldshop.com/pictures/stainless-steel-dog-comb.jpg

This is a slicker, it won't actually brush out the coat, but it's amazing for making them look good and fluffy fast.
http://www.petco.com/Assets/product_images/0/045663113452C.jpg

This is for already formed mats. The inside of the curve is very sharp, and will cut through mats like the edge of a scissor, making them much easier to brush out.
http://www.dog-supplies-advisor.com/images/5879930001B.jpg


----------



## sperry (Apr 6, 2010)

i brush evan every day he loves to be brushed and we just use any ordanary comb.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

We use a wire slicker brush, get one with a curve rather than straight as it won't pull too much on really curly coats. My cockapoo has a thick wavy coat ( more cocker than poodle) But we had a poodle before so I know the slicker brush works wonders. Make sure you brush in both directions to get the undercoat, this also helps prevent matted hair. A comb works great around the face, ears and under belly. I also brush everyday, or at least every other day.


----------

